# أيها النور



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2021)

* أبونا الراهب سارافيم البرموسي 
  أيها النور


الحياة جراح

والنصرة جراح

والميناء ضمادة الجرح المشقق بخنجر قُوى المجهول..

جراحٌ

أذابها نسيم الفجر المترقرق في دعابة النور..

دعابة على ليل مضى وخلع عباءته انكسارًا واندحارًا

فهل سيستسلم الليل لغمر النور

المُرسل من العوالم الأبدية!!

أم سيلقي بسهامه عبر طاقةٍ،

انتزعها نجم، من ثوب الليل؟؟

أيها النور،

فلتكن درع الرجاء،

لجنودك الذين يمخرون عباب الليل الأدهم..

ولتترنم في آذانهم بنشيد الفجر،

حينما يتردد صدى همهمات الليل،

ولتغمرهم وتحصرهم بومضات عالمك السري

حتى يسيروا في قافلتك المرتحلة

متشبثين بثوبك،

ويصيرون أبناءَ، مضيئون في بهاء موكبك المحلِّق

نحو شمس الوجود..*​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أبريل 2022)

*جميل جدااا
تسلم ايدك الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------

